# Weiße Strichzeichnung...?



## CantNo (6. Februar 2009)

Hi,

ich würde in PS gerne eine weiße Strichzeichnung (auf blauem Hintergrund) nach dem angehängten Bild nachzeichen (muss nicht genau identisch sein).



Meine Frage ist nun, wie sich das realisieren lässt. Kann man das Bild so bearbeiten, dass eine weiße Strichzeichnung draus wird, oder muss ich das Bild selber "nachzeichnen"?


----------



## infernalvoice (6. Februar 2009)

hi, 
bei dem heizkörper würde ich dir zu einem vektor programm raten und es hiermit per hand vektorisieren. in ps wirst du keine vernünftige strichzeichnung davon herstellen können.
wenn du das nicht kannst versuch mal den heizkörper auszuschneiden, griff evtl auf eine extra ebene, dann den kontrast ganz krass hochsetzen und per farbton/sättigung deine wunschfarbe (also weiß) einstellen. dann hintergrund blaufärben.


----------



## CantNo (6. Februar 2009)

Hi,

also, ich hab nur PS zur Verfügung.
Und die Vorlage ist im ersten Thread zu sehen. Ist nur ein normales Foto, kein Vektor o.ä.


----------



## Leola13 (6. Februar 2009)

Hai,

über Bild - Anpassungen - Kanalmixer ein kontrasrreiches SW erzeugen, evtl. noch eine Einstellungsebene Tonwertkorrektur - Filter - unscharf maskieren mit "extremen" Werten - Filter Tontrenung und Kantenbetonung

Dann erhälst du ein Strichbild, welches du nach deinen Wünschen umfärben musst.

Ciao Stefan


----------

